# Arctic Fox Micro



## staggalee (23/12/08)

Any Melbourne-ite`s tried this yet
http://www.arcticfox.com.au/index.htm

stagga.


----------



## Fents (23/12/08)

nope never heard or seen em. will keep an eye out though. interesting name at least.


----------



## Supra-Jim (23/12/08)

First i've heard of them, but will keep an eye! Gotta support local micros

Cheers

SJ


----------



## Bribie G (23/12/08)

Yup could do with a few more in Brisbane. Whenever I see a new micro I often wish I had never watched Neil Morrisey's Risky Business  Best of luck guys if you are aware of and read this forum.


----------



## beerleiver (24/12/08)

I found the arctic fox beer in Olinda Cellars. Its a bloody good drop! I also tried the beechworth australian ale which was nice too.
By the looks of the website its available at a couple of duncans stores.


----------



## antains (26/1/09)

I tried their lager, today.
It turns out some friends of my wife know the brewers.
They're licenced to distribute to stores. They are currently working out their on-site serving licence.
There's a similar taste to Mountain Goat. Not knowing all the different hops tastes, I'm wondering if the similarity is the hops. Arctic Fox are using Saaz. Does anyone know if that's the same in the Mountain Goat?

All in all, it's a good drop.


----------



## dig (26/2/09)

I picked up a bottle of this today... very yeasty, poo brown/cut apple colour, well over-carbonated and with a strong 'wet cardboard' oxidation flavour. Down the sink.

Also tried a Kooinda pale ale, another new Vic micro. Liked this beer a lot: lovely glowing orange hue, fresh hoppy nose and some big tasty American hops to round out a full malt mouthful. A big example of the style, but a good one.

Interesting side note, I was just looking at the two empties on the bench and they are both in the 330ml OI (ACI) stock bottle and a quick peruse of the beer fridge reveals Jameison, Feral, Goat and Nail in the same bottle.... I wonder how many times OI have been asked "Geez mate, got anything else?"


----------



## big_alk (26/2/09)

dig said:


> I picked up a bottle of this today... very yeasty, poo brown/cut apple colour, well over-carbonated and with a strong 'wet cardboard' oxidation flavour. Down the sink.
> 
> Also tried a Kooinda pale ale, another new Vic micro. Liked this beer a lot: lovely glowing orange hue, fresh hoppy nose and some big tasty American hops to round out a full malt mouthful. A big example of the style, but a good one.
> 
> Interesting side note, I was just looking at the two empties on the bench and they are both in the 330ml OI (ACI) stock bottle and a quick peruse of the beer fridge reveals Jameison, Feral, Goat and Nail in the same bottle.... I wonder how many times OI have been asked "Geez mate, got anything else?"


that's funny...I was just explaining that very issue to someone after the point was made in the KI thread.
hey, nice pic of you in "The West" today Dig!


----------



## dig (26/2/09)

big_alk said:


> that's funny...I was just explaining that very issue to someone after the point was made in the KI thread.
> hey, nice pic of you in "The West" today Dig!


Cheers Al. Like the look of those big open fermenters?


----------



## Millet Man (26/2/09)

dig said:


> Interesting side note, I was just looking at the two empties on the bench and they are both in the 330ml OI (ACI) stock bottle and a quick peruse of the beer fridge reveals Jameison, Feral, Goat and Nail in the same bottle.... I wonder how many times OI have been asked "Geez mate, got anything else?"


For a bit extra we can have the "crown lageresque" sloping sides (like Murray's I think), there's plenty of choice!


----------



## big_alk (26/2/09)

dig said:


> Cheers Al. Like the look of those big open fermenters?


are they the famous "Jake" and "Elwood"?
I saw some similar sized ones at Monteiths in Greymouth a few years back...but not as shiny!


----------



## Whistlingjack (26/2/09)

I saw those ones at Monteiths...larger diameter and shallower. 

Maybe the same capacity though...200hl, plus headspace.

WJ


----------



## dig (27/2/09)

Yeah, the picture is of Factor and I looking into 'Elwood' (Jake is the one on the inside). They are 100hl capacity; two brews from the old LC brewhouse







Apologies for the thread drift.


----------



## floppinab (27/2/09)

dig said:


> Yeah, the picture is of Factor and I looking into 'Elwood' (Jake is the one on the inside).



When I first saw that pic it looked like a pic of two lego men looking into a couple of opened cans of peeled tomatoes???? :lol:


----------



## Kai (27/2/09)

floppinab said:


> When I first saw that pic it looked like a pic of two lego men looking into a couple of opened cans of peeled tomatoes???? :lol:



Love it!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/2/09)

not that I dont like the big shiny tanks - but a little closer to the topic

Arctic (haven't tried it) is one of a few newer breweries with stalls at the upcoming Vic Microbreweries Showcase at Fed square.. the ones that I don't recall being there before are

Arctic
Sweetwater Brewing Company
Three Troopers

and I cant remember Bellarine Brewing Co - but I'm not sure

Disappointingly, no Kooinda.

I've got other activities booked for the days its on (March 17 & 18) or I would be going down, I have missed the last couple because there was nothing I hadn't tasted - different now

Here's a link

http://www.federationsquare.com.au/index.cfm?pageID=207

TB


----------



## Count Vorlauf (14/3/09)

Bellarine has definitely been there before. Their Mussel Stout is something different - great to see a new brewery coming out of the gate with something out of the ordinary!




Thirsty Boy said:


> not that I dont like the big shiny tanks - but a little closer to the topic
> 
> Arctic (haven't tried it) is one of a few newer breweries with stalls at the upcoming Vic Microbreweries Showcase at Fed square.. the ones that I don't recall being there before are
> 
> ...


----------



## Ives_MD (9/9/09)

Thought I'd hi-jack an old thread rather than starting a fresh (afresh? one word or two???)

Tried Arctic Fox long ago, Ice-Cap Lager very drinkable especially in the hotter months, usually grab them when @ cellarbrations as better value for money than any else in the fridge... Unfortunately not available from bigger bottle o's like Dans though.

Just recently tried their new Pale Ale that i saw at Purvis Cellars, being branded as English Pale Ale... Not full of knowledge on the 'English' interpretation but this was a very enjoyable beer, with low-moderate carbonation which is either par for the course for EPA or maybe addressing the over-carbonation issue mentioned above??.... (either way i never had a problem with the lager's carbo level...)

But yeah the new English PA was very tasty, complex malt character, says 6 malts used on the bottle, pretty good balance of hops too... Good to see something tasty coming out of local Micros...

Just my 2c, although may be salt-grain-worthy as I'm relatively new to the world of Craft... Others may disagree entirely.

worth a look anyways

Ives


----------



## Thirsty Boy (10/9/09)

Thanks for the heads up - I'll have to give them another go. I was in dig's camp about the arctic fox lager I tried a while ago.... bloody awful and I left 2/3rds of the glass behind, couldn't force myself to drink it.

If they have picked up their game and the beer is half decent now... it'll be good to have another micro on the scene. I'd like to have a chance to eat my words so far and say something nice about them.


----------



## Pennywise (13/6/10)

Tried 3 of their beers today at Williamstown farmers markets, very nice beers. Had the Ice Lager, English Pale Ale and the APA. The Lager was nice and crisp, had a slight euro Lager aroma, not a big Lager man myself but can see myself buying a sixer if I came across it. English Pale Ale was ok, just ok, not offensive in any way but lacking that nice malt profile and it definatly need more earthyness from the hops (was told they use EKG and Fuggles), I suspect a better yeast choice could have been made. The APA, bloody fantastic, apparently Citra is used throughout (or that's the impression I got, I know it's got alot of it in it). Walked away with a mixed 6'er, 4 APA's one one of each of the others. Was a lucky find, never heard of them till' today, and only went to the markets to see hamish the pig


----------



## manticle (13/6/10)

I remember trying their lager at a microbrewery showcase a couple of years back and being pleasantly surprised (my expectations were low). Tried the English ale at a recent one and found it undrinkable. I'll always give something a second shot so if I come across it again I'll try it.


----------



## Pennywise (13/6/10)

Just hooking into the 2nd bottle of APA. I really love this beer, it's got the hoppyness of an IPA withought the bitterness, lovely peach & passionfruit but with a bittersweet tone like chewing on a lemon without the mouth puckering. I think this is my new favourite Aussie brew


----------

